# Arcade statistics / settings



## mandimoo (Feb 28, 2011)

Whats that all about?

... please!


----------



## pinkcat (Dec 3, 2008)

I don't understand your question..sorry


----------



## mandimoo (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi pinkcat, 

Thank you for looking in on my question.  Now ive re-read it I can see how it wasnt very clear, sorry!

What I mean is....

When I click on 'Profile', 'Forum Profile', then down the left hand side there is an option of 'Arcade Stats / Settings' and I havent been able to work out what its for.

Can you shed any light?


----------



## pinkcat (Dec 3, 2008)

Well I've had a look at my own profile and nothing is showing up that says that. I think you can only access arcade if you have charter VIP membership so it's probably something to do with that...


----------

